# No. 2 Of 3



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

The first one is fully intact and in working order and in really lovely condition.

It runs a bit slow (loosing about 5 to 10 mins per 24 hours) despite me changing the speed. Inside the rear case it has the number '63'










OK Questions:

1: How old is it?

2: Would it be worth having it serviced and who could do it?

3: Approximate value?

4: Whilst cleaning it I popped the crystal. Is the a technique to putting it back in - the bu99er won't go!

The second one is a bit knackered!

The face is a mixture metallic silver and matt silver. The minuet hand is missing and the hour hand twisted. The crystal is missing and so is the crystal housing (sorry don't know the proper term for this). It works for a few seconds if you flick the fly-wheel. Inside the rear case it has 'F2' stamped.










OK Questions:

1: How old is it?

2: Is this for the scrap heap?

3: Would it be worth having it repaired financially speaking?

4: Who could do the work?

Cheers - Stu.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Stuart Davies said:


> The crystal is missing and so is the crystal housing (sorry don't know the proper term for this).


Some would call it bezel.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Smith' watches are so-called Dollar-Watches as well as Ingersoll or other "cheap" watch brands. They exists till the late 1950ies...

Your both watches are made between 1940 and 1960, the case looks very modern.

Andreas


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Again, thanks guys.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> The first one is fully intact and in working order and in really lovely condition.
> 
> It runs a bit slow (loosing about 5 to 10 mins per 24 hours) despite me changing the speed. Inside the rear case it has the number '63'
> 
> ...


These are 19 ligne calibre PY watches from the Anglo-Celtic Watch Factory in Ystradgynlais, which was set up in 1948 as a joint venture between Smiths and British Ingersoll. The design dates back to the Ingersoll Crown of 1905. It is a simple 3/4 plate no-jewel Roskopf train with pin-lever escapement. It was also made sometimes with centre-seconds.

The 'Empire' was made between 1948 and about 1956, after which it was simply 'Smiths'. Production continued until about 1980. I would guess that your other watch is one of the last.

These watches aren't worth a lot unless they have Dan Dare or a Guiness ad printed on the dial, but don't throw it away; you might need it for parts for the other one. Meanwhile, keep it sealed in a bag; I can see some spent radium crumbling on that dial. That's what's known as a biohazard.

Only you can decide whether it's worth getting the other watch serviced. Choose your watchmaker carefully. Many won't work on something this low-grade, and others will charge a standard price even though these watches are less effort to service than a wristwatch.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Chascomm said:


> These are 19 ligne calibre PY watches from the Anglo-Celtic Watch Factory in Ystradgynlais, which was set up in 1948 as a joint venture between Smiths and British Ingersoll. The design dates back to the Ingersoll Crown of 1905. It is a simple 3/4 plate no-jewel Roskopf train with pin-lever escapement. It was also made sometimes with centre-seconds.
> 
> The 'Empire' was made between 1948 and about 1956, after which it was simply 'Smiths'. Production continued until about 1980. I would guess that your other watch is one of the last.
> 
> ...


Wow  thank you very much for this. Ystradgynlais is about 40 miles from where I live so thank you again. Yes I took the plunge and sent it to Steve at Ryte Time Repiars who has replaced to missing minute hand, bezel and crystol and of course given it a service. He's done a really good job IMO, so here is the latest pic...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Steve's done a nice job there, that Smiths Empire looks like mint new! Great work and well worth keeping! :yes:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mel said:


> Steve's done a nice job there, that Smiths Empire looks like mint new! Great work and well worth keeping! :yes:


Cheers Mel. As Chascom mentioned above financially speaking none of them were worth spending any money on them but a) thatâ€™s not important IMO; B) Iâ€™m sick of this throw away society we live in and; C) they were given to me by my mother-in-law so they will as far as i am concerned stay in the family.

Best regards, Stu.


----------

